
Matthew Prince: CloudFlare Was Inspired by Project Honeypot and the DHS - BigJohnDoe
https://www.law.uchicago.edu/news/matthew-prince-00-discusses-cloudflare-cloud-computing-journal
======
teilo
And ironically, when I try to read "the rest of the interview" I get an Error
520 page … from Cloudflare.

